# [e17] - problème elsa -

## feelz

bonjour,

Depuis un petit bout de temps avec e17 installé à partir du script easy_e17, j'avais réussi à faire fonctionner tout ça.

J'ai donc voulu installer e17 à partir des overlays.

L'install se fait parfaitement, enlightenment tourne bien après un petit 'startx'.

Comme dit machin-truc, jusqu'ici tout va bien ^^

Malheureusement, elsa est bien là mais en lançant la commande, l'écran part sur tty7 et rien ne se passe, obligé de retourner sur tty1 pour faire quelque chose.

Voici le log :

```
elsa: Welcome

elsa: Pam init with name elsa

elsa: write auth /usr/bin/xauth -f /var/run/elsa.auth -q

/usr/bin/xauth:  file /var/run/elsa.auth does not exist

elsa: scanning directory /root/.local/share/xsessions

elsa: scanning directory /usr/local/share/xsessions

elsa: scanning directory /usr/share/xsessions

elsa: client find sessions Enlightenment

CRI<2275>: eina_amalgamation.c:15306 _eina_share_common_node_from_str() *** Eina Magic Check Failed !!!

    Input handle is wrong type

    Expected: 98761254 - Eina Stringshare Node

    Supplied: 09f79008 - (unknown)

*** NAUGHTY PROGRAMMER!!!

*** SPANK SPANK SPANK!!!

*** Now go fix your code. Tut tut tut!
```

J'ai bien vu qu'il n'y a pas le 'Elsa: cookie'et que le fichier'elsa.auth' n'est pas créé (???)

J'ai beau chercher mais je ne trouve pas  :Sad: 

Il me reste encore un peu de cheveux...Last edited by feelz on Wed Jul 06, 2011 7:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nost4r

Justement je chercher à installer elsa depuis hier mais je ne trouve pas.

Il n'est même pas dans l'overlay enlightenment.

----------

## feelz

je l'ai trouvé dans celui-ci http://git.niifaq.ru/enlightenment-niifaq

----------

## feelz

je suis sur la bonne voie (je pense)...

Je suis passé à udev + dbus + udisk + polkit + consolekit

donc j'ai supprimé hal 

mais j'ai suivi un topic où il y a une confusion entre polkit et policykit.

j'ai donc supprimé tout ce qu'il y avait de policykit et remplacé par polkit

maintenant elsa se lance mais je ne peux pas rentrer le login (???)

encore un mystère pour l'inspecteur Derrick ^^

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## feelz

voilà c'est fait...

----------

